

CSS 2.1 becomes a W3C Recommendation - yuhong
http://www.w3.org/2011/05/css-pr.html.en

======
ceejayoz
I guess we can all start using it now. Heh.

~~~
yuhong
Yea, most people are already using it because of CSS 2.0. The problem was that
it had many problems, leading to no browsers that fully implemented CSS 2.0
(and keep in mind when IE6 was released, CSS 2.1 did not exist at all even as
a draft).

------
lordlarm
Anyone know the timeframe of which standards are going to be set in CSS3 and
we can develop without the need for:

-moz-...

-webkit-...

Etc.?

~~~
paulirish
it's a module by module basis. For example, backgrounds and borders module hit
CR (candidate recommendation) which is when vendors can officially drop their
prefixes.

You don't really need to use prefixes on border-radius or box-shadow anymore.
Not for the most part. css3please.com has extra detail on when you need 'em.

------
astrodust
I can't wait for them to endorse CSS3 in 2019.

